# On this day . . .



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

. . . some 79 years ago Franklin D. Roosevelt, speaking on December 8, 1941, recounted the events of the previous day by saying, "December 7, 1941 a date which will live in infamy the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan." The lives of nearly every human being would be altered because of the conflict that would soon ensue. A heartfelt *THANK YOU* to the greatest generation of individuals who left their homes, lives, dreams, and aspirations to protect this wonderful country.

Another heartfelt *THANK YOU* is due to those individuals who continue to protect this great land!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You beat me to it. Thank you for posting.

*The lives of nearly every human being would be altered because of the conflict that would soon ensue.*

That statement is true for my family. My father went to Germany in the army and met my mother who was able to immigrate to the US shortly after the war and became a US citizen while I was in elementary.

War is HELL but my father got something good out of it.

Man.... I didn't proof read that very well.... edited for spelling.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Always a somber day for me. My grandfather was a navigator in the Air Force on large bombers. He flew over 70 missions during the war, was nearly shot out of the sky many times. Came back from missions his buddies never did. 

We lost Gramps almost 12 years ago. Truly a generation that is greatly missed, and not many left with us.


----------

